# Advice please on cat dribbling



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

can anyone advise please i have a ferel cat that never goes outside but i cant pick her up to look at her , nor can the vets she is dribbling all the time wet through under her chin , would anyone have any idea what it could be thieir is nothing in the room they mostly stay in that could hurt her , thanks for any advice, the vet dosent want to look at her cause shes a ferel i got from CPL.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Drooling can be a symptom of a couple of cat viruses so I would definately try and get her checked out. Google FCV and FHV because I am sure that drooling can be linked to that. 

Having said that, I had a cat years ago that constantly dribbled and he was in perfect health!

Is the cat displaying any other symptoms???

Louise
X


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Lousie, i have had her 4 years and shes always been in good health it only started this morning, i have two and the other one is fine and tame but Daisy we have never been able to tame eough to get hold of , no shes not showing any other symptons at all, just her usual self but very wet down chest and chin.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Could be tooth problems but difficult to look obviously.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes she scratches bites and goes to loo both ends and get really frightend i took her cause no one else would she had been there 2 years and so had her soulmate i also have, but i think you could be right it could be her teeth though she had a load out before we got her, and shes eating ok.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

If it's only started this morning, could she have eaten something that tasted horrible??? That can make them dribble like mad!!!

Louise
X


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Louise, i have them both on natures menu, they always have clean water and go cat just as extra for them, there is nothing in there besides that only there playthings of course, she was chasing a big moth last night im wondering if it could have been that as i cant see it anywhere this morning, Jeanie


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Dribbling can be a sign of eating something that tastes discusting, a problem with their mouth or teeeth or can be a sign of cat flu, though they would have watery eyes, sneezing if that had started. Hopefully it's just the moth, lol. *


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Could be a bit of gingivitis, do the gums look red?


----------



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

my cat dribbles quite a bit and he is in good health, he dribbles more when he is relaxed like when he is being stroked by one of the kids


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

One of my mums cats dribbles like mad when he's sat on you being stroked etc.. no reason for it, the vets have checked him etc, he's just a dribbler! Nightmare when you've got him on you, looks like you've been in a rainstorm when he gets off!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

could she have come in contact with a frog? this happened to my dog. they excrete a liquid that is toxic and i had to take him to the vets foa an antihisthamine injection!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi thanks for all your replies no she dosent go out so not a frog, the only other thing i can think of is i sprayed a couple of flies in hall and they flew into where cats where, maybe she caught one before they died, if shes no better tomorrow will ring the vet shes not sneezing hasnt got watery eyes just her mouth and chin thats wet, , i would love to look at her gums but you cant get hold of her, she really is a wild cat yet she will come on settee next to us but the min we try to touch her shes gone, the CPL said she would always be like this being a ferel they caught, but we love her to bits , thank you for all your help im really gratfull will update when i know more  x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ah, it could be the fly spray. I don't use anything like that in the house. Some of them can cause alsorts of problems.
What does it say on the can regarding animals ?*


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi it just says about spraying near fish nothing about animals but another thought i have just had, my oh has a keyboard and he sprays it with some stuff to keep it clean the cats were sat on a chair near him while he was doing it, god i feel really guilty now im sure it must have been that, just had a look at her and shes not dribbling as much but still a little , hes not here at moment and i cant find where he put the spray but will have a look what it says when he gets home.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My cat is a constant dribbler (I'm talking worse than Beethoven here!), but its because he was beaten and all his teeth fell out. Imagine controlling your dribble if you had no teeth? LOL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless Sarah, lol*



> Hi it just says about spraying near fish nothing about animals but another thought i have just had, my oh has a keyboard and he sprays it with some stuff to keep it clean the cats were sat on a chair near him while he was doing it, god i feel really guilty now im sure it must have been that, just had a look at her and shes not dribbling as much but still a little , hes not here at moment and i cant find where he put the spray but will have a look what it says when he gets home.


*It could well be that one yea. You will probably find he's ok tomorrow, if the dribbling is slowing down...fingers crossed*


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi doing update on Daisy , oh is at vets with her now as i tried to get her to eat a tiny bit of chicken and she tried then clawed inside her mouth as she couldnt chew it so i think it could be teeth, will update soon as he gets home, so worried, thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless her. Hope things get sorted for her. Let us know*


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Doing another update, Daisy had one loose tooth, and thick tartar on all the others so they are taking the one tooth out tonight to make her more comfy as she was in pain and keeping her overnight then tomorrow morning they will give her an anasetic (cant spell it )and clean all her other teeth so have to ring at lunch time, so hopefully she will be ok, praying she will be anyway, other than that they said she is healthy, her soulmate Lilly is crying for her all the time, and i have cried too,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, poor Daisy. At least you've got to the bottom of it now. Hopefully she'll be a happy and more comfortable cat now Thanks for the update*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah. i'm sure she'll be better than fine once she's sorted J,Lily will help her sister recover too i'm sure


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you so much everybody i really felt i had some wonderful support , now just to get her home tomorrow and i will be happy,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, you're welcome. Thats what we're here for. *


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi just another update Daisy is still in vets they have taken eight teeth out , oh can pick her up at 4-30 is this the going price £250 i though it was a bit dear, not that i care, but seems some i have read on here have been cheaper, just a query really , as long as shes ok nothing really matters, oh asked how will she eat he didnt get a reply so going to go into it when he gets her home which i cant wait for, Lilly is missing her terrible the woman said she must have caught an infection while being out shes never been out in five years , neither of them go out they are house cats. thanks again everyone will update how she is when we get her home.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

mattyh said:


> One of my mums cats dribbles like mad when he's sat on you being stroked etc.. no reason for it, the vets have checked him etc, he's just a dribbler! Nightmare when you've got him on you, looks like you've been in a rainstorm when he gets off!


Yeah that happens with me too!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless her 8 teeth!! £250, does sound a bit steep, but then I guess when you add up the anesthetic, drips, drugs, antibiotics & painkillers ect, it's probably about right.
Hope shes ok when you pick her up*


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi , just to let everyone know Daisy is home and seems fine though shes not eating anything yet, but was so pleased to see us and Lilly , also im really happy now and would like to thank everyone who supported me as i was so worried i couldnt stop crying and you all helped so much,


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Good news 

One of my mums cats only had his four fangs left a year or so ago.. still managed to eat big bits of chicken though, so it shouldn't affect her at all in time


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Thats good to hear thank you. i think she must be very sore at the moment so hoping she eats soon as its been days now,


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

You could try giving her some smelly fish or something, mash it up so it's easy to eat?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

£250 does seem a bit expensive. One of ours had a few teeth pulled last year and it was around £80.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow - £80 sounds good.

I am in the South and Millie has been booked in for a dental and to have one tooth out and the vet has quoted £170, which seemed a lot to me until I thought about the cost of private human dental care 

I had one tooth out but had to be sedated (I am one of those pathetic people with a dental phobia) and that cost around £350 two years ago!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

That is cheap £80, im in the South too and vets seem to be top whack money wise , i looked on the bill she did have to stay over night and had about 3 injections plus the time to get the teeth out my vets charge by time on operations plus they get a dental surgon in to do it, so i can see where it mounts up, the only good thing is we can take her back monday if we are not happy and want her checked and no charge, unless they have to give her anything,


----------

